# Canon Camera Lenses



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good place in Dubai to buy Canon camera lenses? I specifically want a 50mm lens for my Canon XSI - so need EF, EF-S for a reasonable price, but most of the malls cater to Sony or Nikon only.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Micro Digital, Deira City Centre. They always have the best prices when I look for my cam stuff.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Trusty said:


> Can anyone recommend a good place in Dubai to buy Canon camera lenses? I specifically want a 50mm lens for my Canon XSI - so need EF, EF-S for a reasonable price, but most of the malls cater to Sony or Nikon only.



There's an exclusively Canon store just off Al Fahidi Street in Bur Dubai - turn left at Al Rostamani Exchange.
That's where I take my digital for repairs.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Very good prices also @ Al Falak electronics in Deira city centre


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

There is a cannon Shop in the Dubai Mall, but the above options are probably better value


----------



## pedram55 (Nov 21, 2009)

can anyone help me and ask for me these prices ? i'll come to dubail last month to purchase these items .
please help me and tel me whereis the best shop with best prices .
1-Canon eos 500 D 15-88 kit
2-canon lense 55-250

thank you


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

*Dubai Mall or Bur Dubai Shops*



pedram55 said:


> can anyone help me and ask for me these prices ? i'll come to dubail last month to purchase these items .
> please help me and tel me whereis the best shop with best prices .
> 1-Canon eos 500 D 15-88 kit
> 2-canon lense 55-250
> ...


Try the Canon store in Dubai Mall, also great service in Grand Stores - both reasonable prices and on the upper floor...alternately if you want to take a bit of a gamble there are stores in Bur Dubai where you can haggle over the price, or get stuff thrown in to the deal (although a bit hit/miss & depends on whether you meet a decent sales person).


----------

